# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SAC - SERVICIOS PARA LA AGROINDUSTRIA

## jasokolich

Somos una empresa PERUANA conscientes de la mega diversidad y riqueza del patrimonio alimenticio de nuestra región: PERÚ.
Producimos y distribuimos productos altamente nutritivos enriquecidos con harinas nativas de nuestro maravilloso PERÚ; como la Maca, Coca, Soya, Sacha Inchi, Quinua, Alcachofa, Ajonjolí, Kiwicha y otros productos de reconocido valor nutricional.
Misión
Satisfacer las necesidades de nuestros consumidores y mejorar el nivel de vida de nuestros clientes ofreciéndoles productos de calidad, mediante la producción, transformación y comercialización de productos agroindustriales. A la vez contribuir con el desarrollo de nuestros colaboradores, proveedores, distribuidores y país.
Visión
Ser una empresa productora y comercializadora de productos agroindustriales y, líder en el mercado nacional e internacional, que se caracterice por el cumplimiento de estándares de calidad, innovación constante de nuestros procesos y protección del medio ambiente, manteniendo la alta vocación de servicio, honestidad, trabajo en equipo y responsabilidad para satisfacer las necesidades de nuestros clientes.
Los servicios que realizamos son los siguientes:
Molienda: Reducción de tamaño en molino de acero inoxidable de alta revolución acoplado con una malla de tamaño variable..
Tostado: Servicio de tostado de granos en general, los cuales son sometidos a calor según los requerimientos.
Extrusión: Proceso por el cual el alimento es cocido de manera rápida y homogénea, aplicando energía térmica y mecánica.
Laminado: Proceso por el cual el grano pasa por rodillos de acero inoxidable y son comprimidos en hojuelas.
Contribuir a mejorar la calidad de vida de nuestra sociedad es la misión principal de Soluciones y Servicios Katy SAC.
Jose Sokolich
Gerente Comercial
934801969 jose.sokolich@sosekaperu.com hojuelas de kiwicha.jpgharina de maca negra.jpgIMG-20200502-WA0043.jpgTemas similares: SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SAC - SERVICIOS PARA LA AGROINDUSTRIA SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SAC - SERVICIOS SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SAC - SERVICIOS SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C.

----------

